# A Question for Seasoned Harvesters



## popart (May 4, 2009)

I'm getting ready to harvest my first grow. They are at 8 weeks flowering, they are just bagseed grown under flouro with soil. 8 weeks since I put them to 12/12. I've been watching the trichs -- not really sure what I'm looking at, though. So - I just "sampled" a bud - and WOW - WAY BEYOND my expectations. Should I just go ahead and pick the buds, and put the plant back into vegging?


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 4, 2009)

popart said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to harvest my first grow. They are at 8 weeks flowering, they are just bagseed grown under flouro with soil. 8 weeks since I put them to 12/12. I've been watching the trichs -- not really sure what I'm looking at, though. So - I just "sampled" a bud - and WOW - WAY BEYOND my expectations. Should I just go ahead and pick the buds, and put the plant back into vegging?


 
Youcan pick all the buds u want but afterwards ur plant is history and can not be re veg a plant like u want..


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 4, 2009)

Somewhere around here there is a thread about a snow white thats been revegged 4 times/harvests last I checked it...I'll see if I can find it.

Couldn't find it...I coulda sworn it was by puffinafatty. ???


----------



## jb247 (May 4, 2009)

It can be tricky, but reveg is a possibility. I would do a search thru the grow guides to see how it is successfully done. You should not take more than two/thirds of the buds, leave as many leaves on the plant as you can. Some folks trim about 1/4 of the roots also, then repot. If you don't trim the roots then it is necessary to repot into a larger pot. Then put the plant back into the veg room, with a gradual ramping up of a high nitrogen nutrient. It takes several weeks for the plant to revert to veg stage, I usually do this when I have an exceptional plant that I have forgotten to take clones from, I reveg, take clones then get rid of the revegged plant, others keep the plant alive and simply throw it into flower again after several weeks. Hope this info helps you out...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 5, 2009)

popart said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to harvest my first grow. They are at 8 weeks flowering, they are just bagseed grown under flouro with soil. 8 weeks since I put them to 12/12. I've been watching the trichs -- not really sure what I'm looking at, though. So - I just "sampled" a bud - and WOW - WAY BEYOND my expectations. Should I just go ahead and pick the buds, and put the plant back into vegging?


 

dont lie to yourself you need atleast 3 more weeks if its a sativa


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 5, 2009)

give it >/=2 more weeks.  you CAN *EDIT*WAIT. just 2 more buddy. its soooo worth it. and its even more worth ti to keep it in a jar atleast 1-2 weeks before smoking.


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Youcan pick all the buds u want but afterwards ur plant is history and can not be re veg a plant like u want..


"MOST" plants _will_ reveg', not "every" one, but almost. 
Leave several lower buds, and as many leaves as possible on when you harvest. Put lights back on 24/0(or close) give her a good dose of nitrogen, and 'knock on wood'..


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 5, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21885



eace:


----------



## PencilHead (May 5, 2009)

popart said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to harvest my first grow. They are at 8 weeks flowering, they are just bagseed grown under flouro with soil. 8 weeks since I put them to 12/12. I've been watching the trichs -- not really sure what I'm looking at, though. So - I just "sampled" a bud - and WOW - WAY BEYOND my expectations. Should I just go ahead and pick the buds, and put the plant back into vegging?


 
You've invested 2 or 3 months and some cash--don't blow it now.  I'm coming on my first harvest and it is a big challenge not to chop early.  I'd find trichs that I liked and think I was ready, but I was just skewing results to match my impatience--that's been almost 2 weeks ago now and being honest with myself, I may have another week yet.  Somebody somewhere said: the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## popart (May 5, 2009)

OK OK I'll wait.....it was just soooooo good.
What about putting her outside to reveg? I know I have to watch for pests, but most plants do so much better outside.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 5, 2009)

Imo, she'd reveg fine outside though i've never tried it. It's actually quite easy. I'm revegging a plant I took about a week ago and it already has new growth. I left 3 lower buds and about 4 leaves. Put her under 18/6 for a few days then gave her a strong shot of nitro. I'll post pics when my lights come on.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

I don't know where you are but you will be better off reveging under lights then conditioning the plant to the outside after the plant has start growing good. The hours of sun light right now in my area would most likely keep the plant in flowering. 
I would wait to harvest look at the triches when they turn amber then is the time.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 5, 2009)

that being said i really messed up by trimming all the lower growth off my main focus flowering lady o well nows its the og's running the yard ..


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 5, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21885
> 
> 
> 
> eace:


Thanks HIE...memory sorta worked but I forgot the space


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 5, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> "MOST" plants _will_ reveg', not "every" one, but almost.
> Leave several lower buds, and as many leaves as possible on when you harvest. Put lights back on 24/0(or close) give her a good dose of nitrogen, and 'knock on wood'..



Let's not forget to transplant into a larger pot and top off with fresh medium.

Good luck!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 5, 2009)

> Let's not forget to transplant into a larger pot and top off with fresh medium.


I never do.


----------

